# Your bottom 10 movies



## Randman (Aug 17, 2003)

I realize this changes as more and more dreadful movies seem to come out these days, but here's a few (and I haven't seen Gigli) stinkers:

Eck vs Sever (pure dreck), Love Sick (painfully bad, post-Arthur letdown for Dudley Moore), Even Ghosts Can Do It (when you get bored even with Bo Derek nekkid for half the film, something's wrong), Rocky V (should have stopped after Clubber Lang in 3, though Drago wasn't bad in 4), Breaking Up (Salma Hayek and Russell Crowe spend almost two hours... breaking up, then when you think the movie has shifted gears, they have the worst possible break-up and the movie ends. Despite the title, it leads you to believe conquer all, but no... A perfect movie for suicidal people), Blues Brothers 2000 (just wrong, wrong, wrong), Battlefield Earth (couldn't make it through it, even on HBO), Beyond The Valley Of The Dolls (penned by Roger Ebert, it still gets a big thumbs down), Dick Tracy (so many stars, so terrible. Even Madonna outshone the likes of Pacino, Beatty, Hoffman, Patakin), any/all Steven Segal movies (aren't you always afraid he's going to hurt himself when he tries to lift his leg high enough to kick someone in the kneecap?).


----------



## Langley (Aug 17, 2003)

1. Junior
2. Barbed Wire
3. Home Alone 3
4. Dennis the Menus 
5. Big trouble in little Tokyo
6. Robocob
7. ANY Buffy!
8. Street Fighter
9. G.I Jane
10. Beetle Juice

Bah these are bad movies!


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 17, 2003)

- All the films with a white, 10 y or younger boy saving the world from aliens or something else alone or with a computer. i hated these movies even as a kid

- All movies that have a 40+ old female actor and is done to save her career. A typical stody: family crisis. kids home or out at college, in the end all is fine. The most boring films ever

- Titanic. Do I need to say anything?

- Home alone series

- Disney sports movies


----------



## voice- (Aug 17, 2003)

10. Home Alone 3 - horrible attempt at making more money off of a title
9. The Lord of the Rings - seriously, has anyone ever watched this cartoon and liked it?
8. "Honey, I shrunk the kids" - Now, the first movie was kinda OK, but the 2nd, 3rd, 4th etc. makes it all get on my nerves
7. Those movies with talking kids...just horrible and annoying
6. ANY movie with talking dogs/cats/other animal. Babe may be the exception here, he wasn't all that bad
5. Harry Potter - Now why couldn't he just stay in books?
4. Spot open, please fill with any movie you may encounter with Japanese/Russians/Germans/pretty much any non-english speaking to one another in shabby English as opposed to their native tounge
3. Braveheart - Yeah, you heard me...one crucial flaw which bugs me every time I see it...at the time these things are happening, the kilt has yet to be invented
2. Creepshow - ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz.........
1. Hercules in New York - this isn't a movie, it's a poor excuse for Arnold Swarzenegger to show his body


----------



## adambyte (Aug 17, 2003)

I recently saw Daredevil. Hot damn, that was horrible. Where the hell did that chick's kung-fu fighting hobby come from? All of the characters lacked a history of some sort, and therefore, didn't have much in the way of motivation.

Total crap. The only thin I was impressed by were the visual effects when the main character "saw"/heard things, and I saw things through his "eyes"


----------



## Reality (Aug 17, 2003)

You guys want bad? Watch any Sifi original movie on the sifi channel. My dad does and I can't stand to stay in the room.


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 17, 2003)

so you're saying Taken was bad!


----------



## Reality (Aug 17, 2003)

*screthces head* I never watched it myself, the preview made it look like a really really REALLY bad spin off to that Hollywood movie Signs.


----------



## Arden (Aug 17, 2003)

Voice:  What about the recent submarine movie with Harrison Ford (can't remember the name right now)?  That had Russian seamen speaking English with Russian accents.  So you "know they're Russian."

The worst movie by far that I have ever seen has got to be Mars Attacks.  I shouldn't have to explain.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 17, 2003)

How can Junior be in the top 10 of worst movies? Is that the one with Arnold Schwarzenegger pregnant? I like that one.. he's hilarious. And I always keep saying that I want to be a parent once THAT is possible (for me to leave a guy pregnant)


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 17, 2003)

Cube 2
Any movies on the life time channel 
Any movie with the Olson twins
Titanic
Battleship earth


What was wrong with Mars Attacks?? It was a good comedy


----------



## magnus (Aug 18, 2003)

Plan 9 from outer space
Worth a watch


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Aug 18, 2003)

"2 Characters That Were Missing From The Daredevil Movie"

http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.com/dare_devil.html


----------



## tree (Aug 18, 2003)

One word: Kazaa
I don't have to explain as everyone understand.

www.mp3.com/magicmusic for dignity!


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 18, 2003)

i dont know if i could list a bottom 10 movies since i only usually see movies that i think i will like, but i didnt like, Austin Powers 3, i loved the other two but this one just felt forced and not as funny as the other ones.  I also think that Citizen Kane is overrated, it may not be a bottom 10 movie but i dont see what the big deal is aside from some interesting camera angles for the time


----------



## MrNivit1 (Aug 19, 2003)

Equilibrium - cheap knockoff of the Matrix
Freddy Got Fingered - didn't it win an award for sucking so much?
Any Disney movie released only on video - SOMEONE PLEASE STOP THE INSANITY.
The Sound of Music - see previous comment.
The Rocky and Bulwinkle movie - They should have stayed in the 70's
The New Scooby Doo movies - see previous comment.
The "I Know What You Did Last Summer" series - 'nuff said.

There are more... I care not to try to think of them... Excuse me while I rinse my brain...


----------



## Arden (Aug 19, 2003)

Well, I was younger when I saw Mars Attacks, but I still think it was a horrible movie.  It was all about people getting killed by Martians, and I don't think I ever laughed.

Tree: Kazaa isn't a movie... and Bombay belongs in the bad _songs_ thread.


----------



## Androo (Aug 19, 2003)

The Hulk, Dungeons and Dragons, Freaky friday, The Matrix (just kidding lol), Disney's Pixar's Toy Story 2, Aladdin 3, Terminator 1 (only cuz its out of date lol), Jimmy Nuetron, and finally Back to the Future 3. The last one was so boring i fell asleep during it. The other 2 are great, but they ruined it in the 3rd one. too boring. boring.


----------



## hulkaros (Aug 19, 2003)

Hulk smash puny Androo! 



Anyways, one of the worst movies:
Titanic

adambyte:
Have you ever read the DareDevil Comics? Especially the ones with Electra in? Anyways, the DareDevil movie as with other Marvel Comics based movies changed LOADS of original comics stuff... But still, the worst of all those movies is X-Men 2! Wolverine goes down with just one bullet? Singer should have known better 

What I liked a lot about DareDevil was  the cameo of Kevin Smith and the names of most people inside the movie which are actual names of Marvel Comics creators, artists, writers, etc. Then again I'm somewhat of Comics nerd and not only


----------



## adambyte (Aug 19, 2003)

Ah.... no, never read it. Not a comic fan, just a movie fan. So, strictly from a movie-goer standpoint, it sucked. However, if I read it, I might be entertained by the insertion of those names and stuff. But still... should have been good all on its own.


----------



## brianleahy (Aug 19, 2003)

There's Something About Mary (Bodily fluids?  Body parts caught in zippers?  Scuze me?  A big laughing crowd might have made SOME difference, but I've heard 3rd graders tell funnier jokes than this)

Dead Ringers (Identical twin psycho gynecologists.  I kid you not.)

Ishtar (The first hour was unwatchable; there was just 1 joke repeated until I was ready to scream  "Yes, I get it, their music sucks and they don't realize it.  I GET IT ALREADY!!!")

The Man Who Fell To Earth (An alleged sci-fi flick, this yawner is about David Bowie as a Martian who becomes a drug addict and neglects his mission of bringing water back to the home planet?!?!?!)

Personally (and what is this thread about if not sharing opinions?) I don't think its entirely fair to condemn a movie based on a comic book (which, incidentally, I adore and collect in vast quantities) just because it failed to meet your personal expectations for a cinematic adaptation of the comic.  The goals - not to mention audience - of movies differ greatly from comics, and most comics have SO MANY characters, and SO MUCH back story that it's just not possible to do a complete adaptation.   I thought The Hulk was a good film - not great, but good.  Bar none the most believable depiction of super strength ever shown on screen.  It beat the pants off the 1978 Superman film.

I also question the validity of condemning a movie because it's 'dated'.   By that standard, there were no great movies made before about 5-6 years ago!  Nonsense. 

I also resist condemning  movies I haven't seen.  After 'Mary' I avoid Farrelly Brothers films like the plague, but you won't hear me slam them.

I say judge movies by the standard they strive for; as (I think) Gene Siskel once said "You shouldn't compare Richard the 3rd (that's Shakespeare, folks) to Friday The 13th."


----------



## voice- (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *The worst movie by far that I have ever seen has got to be Mars Attacks.  I shouldn't have to explain. *


"Do not run! We are your friends..."


----------



## adambyte (Aug 19, 2003)

lol. I found Mars Attacks highly amusing. The stupid, ironic, and political satire were priceless.


----------



## Easter (Aug 24, 2003)

Titanic 
La Vita è bella (1997) (and many Benigni's movies)
...aka Life Is Beautiful (1998) (USA)
Independence Day (1996) (the aliens use Mac too ... I always said that Apple uses alien technolgy!!)
...aka ID4 (1996) (USA: promotional abbreviation) 


BLAH!! stop this!!!


----------



## Arden (Aug 24, 2003)

I found Mars Attacks disturbing.

Most of the best movies ever made were made 50-60 years ago, or around those decades, though older movies that try to have cool effects look really cheesy in today's ILM-driven industry.  Case in point: Diamonds Are Forever.  Cool movie, bad effects.

Of course, the problem now is that studios tend to go overboard on the effects and sacrifice the other things that make a movie good, like characters, plot, integrity, etc.  Case in point: Dungeons & Dragons (the movie).


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 24, 2003)

I hate most of the movies that I've seen that have Woody Allen or Jodie Foster in them.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 24, 2003)

there are some woody allen movies i love and some i hate, as far as jodie foster goes the only movies she was in that i liked were Taxi Driver and Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Arden (Aug 25, 2003)

What, you guys didn't like Contact?

The blind guy in that movie, Kent Clark, is based on a real person (can't remember his last name......) who's ham radio buddies with my dad.  He gave a lecture at the JC here a couple years ago, and I got to meet him.  He's a pretty cool guy.  (His eyes are all white...)


----------



## brianleahy (Aug 25, 2003)

Actually, I thought Contact was awesome.  I just usually avoid talking about it because I invariably get chided.  

Apparently for most people, the entire 2hr+ movie was ruined by having the alien resemble her father.   It seems many people had their hearts set on another hollywood latex creation...


----------



## Easter (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi,


> _Originally posted by arden _
> *What, you guys didn't like Contact?
> * [...]



I have seen Contact and found it not bad, a good movie but not to be listed into the "top ten" ...

A very good movie I have seen some weeks ago is "Dark City" (1998) I think that the "tagline" is: what a man is disposed to do to go to sleep with a woman ... even create a city to make she happy!
oopss ... I talked too much ... go to see it!

byez_


----------



## Arden (Aug 25, 2003)

Well, I just saw Chicago last night, and it definitely belongs in the other movie thread...

In Contact, I don't see why the alien _wouldn't_ resemble her father.  What would you expect?  They wanted a friendly "interface," of sorts, for Elly to feel comfortable conversing with this higher species.  What would you think if you saw a 25-foot-tall purple monster with tentacles and large vein-ridden eyes coming at you?


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 25, 2003)

i dont think people are used to that concept in a movie, a majority of films will have the aliens attempting to kill or enslave humans, and for some reason people want to see this


----------



## Arden (Aug 25, 2003)

That's because it appeals to the primal instincts, while Contact is an intellectual movie.


----------



## mrfluffy (Aug 26, 2003)

deadly prey, it's so bad that it might be a figment of my imagination. It's also so bad it's the funniest film in history.


----------

